

Failing indiegogo, great product no interest. - DaveSapien

I thought I nailed the product, I thought I nailed the perks.
Something simple and honest a colouring book for the holidays with kids pictures.
No idea whats going wrong?<p>http://www.indiegogo.com/AChristmasColour?a=773583
======
duiker101
There are many colouring apps, this is what is wrong, too many. And while the
app is really nice and well done it does not add something special to deserve
the founding. If you want to engage the users there are many better ways.

~~~
DaveSapien
Uhmm yes, I can imagine better ways to engage my audience. But I would
disagree about there being too many colouring apps. User choice is very
important. And not to be too egocentric, its does have a USP. No other app
mixes paint in a real simulated way at the speed the A Christmas Colour can.

------
gus_massa
First, I liked the app (I have a 10 years old daughter, a little too old for
this).

But I don't understand why do you need the funding? Can't you sell the app for
$0.99 directly? What is the difference with Paint Sapiend:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paint-
sapien/id430608121?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paint-
sapien/id430608121?mt=8) ?

Why the name is AchristmasColour? Why in the video you are painting a dog
instead of Santa?

Perhaps you can sell a app for kids with a basic set of ¿10? images (and maybe
1 additional image each month). And sell some additional packs of holydays
images. For example, patio11 sells a BingoCardCreator software and he creates
an especial site for each holiday with custom wordlist for that special
holidays and he makes ~$3000 monthly. Perhaps a variation of this business
model could work for this app.

~~~
DaveSapien
Excellent! Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. Yeah I'm really not
looking for the funding but more user content. I want to get toddlers drawings
in there as some sort of xmas gift. I do agree the dog (actually a bear in a
bear suit) could be a lot more Christmass'y. So I'll fix that and put some
kids art in there too to illustrate the point. Yes, I am working on a fully
featured app, though I do take a stance against inapp purchases for kids
app's, its a good idea to add addon pack's.

